# Jupiter's Dragons



## wildthings (Jul 27, 2013)

Some gorgeous EWD hanging about the pool at Jupiters casino on the Gold Coast, seeing these guys is always the highlight of our stay there, I spend most of my time observing the dragons while hubby goes for a little flutter in the casino. We went to the show Lumi Air and was quite good, left smiling,that's always a good sign lol.. anyway, some pics of the beautiful dragons and a couple of other things


----------



## sharky (Jul 27, 2013)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Bushman (Jul 28, 2013)

They look very well fed. I would have thought the females were gravid were it not for the time of year.


----------



## wildthings (Jul 29, 2013)

Bushman said:


> They look very well fed. I would have thought the females were gravid were it not for the time of year.


Well funny you should mention that, the two biggest males, chuck-chucked and bobbed their heads at the "fat females" and chased them back into holes dug under the pavers, right next to the heated pool


----------



## Narelle (Jul 30, 2013)

There are also many EWD's at the Brisbane botanical gardens too.


----------

